# Me 309



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of the ultra-rare T-tail version of the Me 309 built from a Huma 1/72 scale kit.



















agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And it's a gunboat to boot!
Very nice!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thank you John!*

Me 309s are not seen very often and I can't recall ever seeing the T-tail version being modeled. The decals in my kit were so old and yellowed I decided to mark my model as a JG 27 machine using some old Microscale decals that I have had for decades.










Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Always a treat to see your work Agentsmith.


Parts Pit Mike


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Part Pit Mike!

In a few days I will post pics of my other new model, the DML Ta 152C.

agentsmith


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent work, Agentsmith!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks buddho!

agentsmith


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Really a unique piece! According to "Warplanes of the Third Reich", a further development of that plane was a "Twin Mustang" type, the Me609, that never made it past the drawing board.

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^There's a model of the twin ("Zwilling") made by Huma of Germany. It's been on my "to build" pile for about 20 years .


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

boy, that looks to have been hell on wheels in combat. wonder if it could outperform the fw-190.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you very much thuntboss!

The Me 309 was a deadend design, not much room to upgrage it for better performance because of its small airframe. The Focke-Wulf Fw 190 airframe was by far better suited to accept a variety of high performance engines and late war Fw 190D-11 and D-13s were almost as good as the Mustang and Spitires they flew against.

One big improvement the Me 309 had over the Bf 109 was the wide track landing gear, a lot of Bf 109s were damaged because the mainwheels were so close together it was tricky to handle on take offs and landings, the Me 309 would have been easier to handle on the ground without as many groundloops as the Bf 109 had, as the shortage of skilled pilots reached crisis levels in Germany in late 1944 the Luftwaffe would have been better off without so many Bf 109s and could have used more Fw 190Ds and Me 309s which had better handling on take offs and landings and had better performance in the air.

Agentsmith


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! Very nice to see a tall tail.

*Great job! :thumbsup: *


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just to keep it going, here's my 1/48 309:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me309a.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks fluke!
The T-tail helps the looks of this airplane, the Me 309 was not a pretty looking Messerschmitt design.

John,
Great job on your Me 309! I have that kit in my stash but it looks like I won't get to it this year. Right now I am working on three Ho 229s and a Me P.1111 and will build at least one of the new Tamiya He 162s, when Vol.1 of Jerry Crandalls new book on Doras is released later this year I plan on building a few Fw 190Ds.

Agentsmith


----------

